# Desoto 400 mile bibs, bad chamois location?



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

I got a pair of Desoto 400 mile bibs for Christmas, when I tried them on they fit good around the waist an the bib straps, but the chamois pad didn't fit well up into my groin and when I sit on my bike on the trainer the pad seems way to far forward with my sit bones almost hanging off the back end of chamois, I think i'm going to send them back, i'm afraid that there might be problems riding in them. Has anyone one else had issues with the chamois location. I have other bibs that fit good an chamois is located right for my style of riding.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

return it then get yourself some Assos bibs. Problem solved.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

Keoki said:


> return it then get yourself some Assos bibs. Problem solved.


Assos way out of my price range, I have some LG's Neo Power(these do ok for up to 50 mi) and the LG Mondo bib, havn't done any long rides in them yet, But am thinking I need something with a little more or better chamois. I have problems chafing on long rides, I have some lower back problems with bad flexability, that cause problems.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Check out Capo, and Sugoi. Excellent pads without the Assos diaper they call a pad. 

Also, think about using Chamois butter for the chaffing.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Different shorts and different chamois pads fit different on different people. That's my Captain Obvious observation for ya. I have a pair of the Desoto 400 mile bibs and they're OK by me, but not a favorite.

Fit can vary between shorts that even use the same chamois pad, so I think finding cycling shorts that work best is mostly a trial and error kind of process.

For chafing, chamois cream or other anti chafe products like "Body Glide" can help.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a pair of Assos Mille, and they weren't nearly as comfortable as the DeSotos. There could be a chance that the chamois was sewn incorrectly. In mine, the padding lines up just right with the edge of the saddle. There is a large part of the chamois (non padded) in the front which I guess is for modesty. Email them and see what they say. I would try riding them for a bit to see how you like them.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I got myself a pair of Assos for a Christmas present. I went through the outlet and paid 158 shipped for the Mille s5. Not too far out of line with the DeSoto. I agree with MilkBaby about not everything works for everyone. But, is it possible that you should be in a different size? A different size might shift the pad into the proper place.

good luck.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Interesting since everyone raves about Desoto 400 mile bibs. I've never tried them. I'd guess that like most cycling stuff, there's nothing universally good for everyone's tastes.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Ventura Roubaix said:


> the pad seems way to far forward with my sit bones almost hanging off the back end of chamois


You may want to read this thread for the brands that are said to have the opposite issue.


----------

